# Help! No Outside Electrical Outlets!



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

The resident electrical guy (my hubby) says:
Run a 12 volt battery and an inverter.

(Hope that helps, it's a foreign language to me.)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

theworstwitch said:


> The resident electrical guy (my hubby) says:
> Run a 12 volt battery and an inverter.
> 
> (Hope that helps, it's a foreign language to me.)


Luckily I work at Lowe's, I'll have my electrical guy translate that for me. lol Working at that store has some serious benefits some times. I just wish that my store would do something about the employee crisis in my department, its really ruining my life.
Thanks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to have a couple of outlets outside, but I also run cords out the garage window. Maybe you can get some 100ft. extension cords and drape them outside your windows to the ground.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have an outlet outside that works... when it wants to LOLOLOL

i run them under the front door, and i think (if i get an inflatable for the driveway), ill run one out my bathroom window (right next to the driveway)

i also may need to take one out my kitchen window this year...

ya do what'cha gotta do LOLOL


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

kuroneko said:


> Luckily I work at Lowe's, I'll have my electrical guy translate that for me. lol Working at that store has some serious benefits some times. I just wish that my store would do something about the employee crisis in my department, its really ruining my life.
> Thanks.


Employee crisis?! Hope the situation improves!


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

Just remember on the 100 foot cord idea upsize to the next larger wire size so as to make sure it can still handle the current


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I run cords from my window also.
But have very limited space because there is a sidewalk. and I cant run cords over the sidewalk.
I have been thinking of some sort of power supply for camping. similar to the set up mentioned earlier. But dont know how much it could run and for how long.
always seems like there isnt enough money to experiment with.
post here your results if you try that idea. seems like a good one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Without seeing your situation I can imagine your horror at discovering no outlets. We added two outlets outside when our house was built and regretted not adding more. We are finally addressing our baren backyard (6 years with no landscaping) and going to be adding a new circuit for holiday lights when we do. However even with the extra power supply we're going with LED lighting as much as possible to drastically reduce the power consumption of our lighting and let us light more. I'd suggest as much if not all LED lighting if you can. 

Clearly some items will need electrical power but I would start assessing how many things you can decorate with that use battery-power--being prop or spot lighting. 

Being on a second floor, how do ToTers get to your door...indoor staircase or outdoor stairs? Do you have an area to do motion triggered props since you said you don't have a porch? Are you decorating part of the yard below? Not quite sure I understand what or where you have available to decorate. 

Also do you set up for halloween night only?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

To get across sidewalks, I run cords up and over through this lighted arch..I have two of them. They're made out of PVC and slide over the green fence posts....BTW: If you try this, figure out where your sprinkler lines are first before driving the fences posts...and don't forget gas and electric lines too


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Go solar path markers ($1store) remove and paint the plastic orange or red. Doesn't give a bright light, but adds spookiness so you can use whatever power for the serious stuff


----------

